# Forum > News > Contests >  Shroud of the Avatar Pledge Raffle! Win 250,000 CoreCoins And More!

## Ket

Want to help develop and fund a possible great game that could change the MMO industry and win some sweet CoreCoins/? Want to help Ket gain riches and glory in such game? *Shroud of the Avatar* is an upcoming game from Richard "Lord British" Garriot and is the spiritual successor to the Ultima Online and Ultima series games. It is currently being developed in Austin, TX, not far from where I live, and it is being done so without any major publisher like EA or Activision. Instead it is being funded purely from player "pledges" which are effectively pre-orders with great rewards included...but you also can help shape how the game is made, and be included in ALL the alpha and beta tests including the upcoming alpha test February 20-22nd.

To show my support, I am having a *Shroud of the Avatar Pledge Drive Raffle!* 

UPDATE : Tickets Sold: 5 Pledge Funds Raised: $269

From February 10th-20th, you can enter into the raffle by simply pledging a new Shroud of the Avatar account _OR upgrading your current pledge_ and you will be eligible to win the following prizes!

1st Place Winner: 250,000 CoreCoins, 1 Year Donator Status and 3 Shroud of the Avatar gifts of choice*

   

2nd Place Winner: 100,000 CoreCoins, 6 Months Donator Status and 2 Shroud of the Avatar gift of choice*



3rd Place Winner: 50,000 CoreCoins, 3 Months Donator Status and 1 Shroud of the Avatar gift of choice*



To enter, either create a new pledge account or upgrading your current pledge. If you upgrade your current pledge, then skip to step 3. If you do not have a pledge then simply do the following:

1. Create a new Shroud of the Avatar account *here*
2. Pledge any amount you are comfortable with and most importantly *!!! Remember to enter my referral ID 1800 !!!

*

3. Send PayPal or Credit Card receipt for proof of purchase to [email protected]
4. Know that you are entered into the SotA contest, helped Ket build a grand house.. and most importantly...helped fund what is possibly a great game!

The winners will be drawn at February 21 at 12:01 AM Central Standard Time. Each entry will be assigned a raffle number upon receiving their PayPal receipt. We will draw a random number at random.org to determine the winners.

** BONUS ** If there is 20 or more entries into the raffle then ALL those who entered gets 25,000 CoreCoins!


*What is Shroud of the Avatar and why should I be interested?*

Shroud of the Avatar is an upcoming MMO/Single game that is the spiritual successor to Ultima Online and the single player Ultima series. Simply put, I am very excited to see this game be developed as Ultima Online was my first MMO that I enjoyed thoroughly and it is the reason I am in this business. Shroud of the Avatar also have several key features that I think if successful will change the MMO game industry over the next few years. They include:

1. Selective Multiplayer - Choose to play single player online, friends only online or open play online which is the MMO style of player. Also selective multiplayer means there is One shared world. All your friends and enemies share the same world and the game matchmakes each instance on the fly with players who it believe you have a friendly association with first and foremost...it wants you to play with the players you care about the most.

2. Persistent Limited Location Based Housing - A personal favorite feature of mine. Player housing will be available in limited quantities to players within the persistent game world AND within all NPC cities. Example: Imagine having a player house right next to the bank in Stormwind....and with your own personal vendor selling your items out front!

3. A Story you might care about! - The single player Ultima games were epic in story...but Ultima Online and most every MMO since has been weak on it..we simply don't care but What if we a MMO had a moving story we cared about? Shroud of the Avatar is being developed with a great story in mind by Richard "Lord British" Garriot and "Dragonlance" author Tracy Hickman. You will even be able play SotA completely offline as a single player game.

*What if I purchase multiple pledges, do I have more chances to win?* 

Yes, each pledge which counts as a referral will be be another raffle entry and another chance to win.

*Shroud of the Avatar gifts up to $10 value can be chosen *here

*

----------


## Thomja

I don't really see what people find so good in this game? What does it have that any other MMO does not?

----------


## Ket

Well, that's a little bit of what I try to touch on at the end. A general philosophy of the virtual world being interactive as possible and more story driven then we have ever thought to care about.

----------


## thehiddenshop

I'm already a pledger for the game sadly. If anyone played Ultima Online then they would really enjoy this

----------


## Ket

> I'm already a pledger for the game sadly. If anyone played Ultima Online then they would really enjoy this


I agree, anyone with an appreciation for UO needs to check it out. By the way, do you have an early founder pledge?

----------


## Darxide23

> I don't really see what people find so good in this game? What does it have that any other MMO does not?


It's Ultima, and it's being developed by the man, Lord British himself. It will have everything that other MMOs don't have.

----------


## thehiddenshop

> I agree, anyone with an appreciation for UO needs to check it out. By the way, do you have an early founder pledge?



I'm not sure what ya mean. I purchased the adventurer package when it first came out

----------


## Ket

> I'm not sure what ya mean. I purchased the adventurer package when it first came out



Those who pledged before May 20,2013 get some extra "founder" pledge rewards on each tier. However, you are able to still get those rewards by upgrading your pledge through a "founder". I can help you with that as I am one and it will benefit myself as well. I will also consider your pledge an Entry into the raffle for doing so. I will PM some details.

Here is the example of further rewards at your pledge level:

----------


## Ket

I have updated the contest. You can also now enter the raffle if you already have a pledge to SotA by upgrading your current pledge. Simply send a copy of your payment receipt to [email protected] and you will be entered!

Also, if the next pledge tier is to high for you then there is a cheaper way to pledge more and be upgraded to "Founder". You can check my thread out in the SotA forums for more information:

https://shroudoftheavatar.com/forum/...-service.7048/

----------


## nazgul111

hmm, what if i paid by CC and then added a monthly payments up to citizen level via paypal?

----------


## Ket

> hmm, what if i paid by CC and then added a monthly payments up to citizen level via paypal?


Good point, that would be just the same. Just send me a copy of your payment receipt and you'll be in the raffle.  :Smile:

----------


## nazgul111

message sent, i have sent both CC and Paypal Receips :Big Grin:

----------


## Ket

> message sent, i have sent both CC and Paypal Receips


Excellent, I got you all set. Thanks!

----------


## nazgul111

Cheers :Big Grin:  now, fingers crossed

----------


## Sephiroth

I bought an Adventurer pack, I am just waiting for the Transaction to be processed for me to email it to you.



Edit: Just emailed you with my purchase. Best of luck on the grand house! I demand a tour of it :P

----------


## Ket

> I bought an Adventurer pack, I am just waiting for the Transaction to be processed for me to email it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just emailed you with my purchase. Best of luck on the grand house! I demand a tour of it :P


Excellent, I got you entered into the raffle and by all means you will get a tour.

----------


## Ket

Just a few more days left. I am going to change the BONUS a bit. If we get up to just 10 pledges/entries, then I will give all entries 25K corecoins!

Also, February 20th is the start of the next Alpha test!

----------


## thehiddenshop

Sending another $25.. i want that virtual pet tier..

----------


## Ket

Alpha release 3 beings tomorrow. Anyone that pledges gets Alpha access.  :Smile:

----------


## Ket

The contest has ended with 5 entries and we raises over $269 towards Shroud of the Avatar's develolpment. The raffle numbers were drawn will the following results:

1st Place. Rymsidia Winner of 250,000 CoreCoins, 1 Year Donator Status and 3 Shroud of the Avatar gifts of choice*

2nd Place: Sephirofl Winner of 100,000 CoreCoins, 6 Months Donator Status and 2 Shroud of the Avatar gift of choice*

3rd Place: nazgul111 Winner of 50,000 CoreCoins, 3 Months Donator Status and 1 Shroud of the Avatar gift of choice*

Thanks a lot for participating and congrats on winning!

If each of you could contact me with your gift choices and I will have those sent.

Thanks alot!

----------


## Sephiroth

Thank you very much Ket! Great way to help build support for the game!

----------


## thehiddenshop

Thankssssssssssssssssssssss ^_^!

----------


## cdmichaelb

Boo, Just saw this thread, too late now  :Frown:

----------


## Sephiroth

> Boo, Just saw this thread, too late now


I do believe that Ket mentioned he would be doing another raffle eventually.

----------


## jonathancw

Awesome ket, glad to see all the support for SoTA. I'm an ex seer from old OSI days, so I've definitely pledged at knight level already or I would toss you my referral bonus as well. If you do a guild though, let me know I'm all about it  :Smile: .

----------

